# New! Headcase Winter Gear by McCormick Bros.



## sandiegotroll (Feb 4, 2014)

Made in the USA and available now! More info via the website link below, including matching scarves!

What is a “Headcase”? - McCormick Bros Winter Gear


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Meets minimum acceptable standards for snowboarding-related products, but don't make the mistake of some companies and start opening threads left and right.

Nice graphics. Text needs a bit of proofreading. Paypal-only makes me suspicious, but I expect you're a startup right now.

That's my constructive criticism, others will supply the other kind.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Donutz said:


> That's my constructive criticism, others will supply the other kind.


Yeah, the other kind :storm:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

click that link and your computer gets HerpasyphilighonnorAIDS.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Troll by name, troll by nature. GTFO ..i.,


----------

